# Am I the only one who thinks that these sport seats are great ?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

This is from E36M3. I think these seats are looking great, I'm sure that they are very comfortable too. Unfortunately I've never had the chance to drive a car with these seats.

_Photo courtesy of Mantic6t9 of Autopia._


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

No, you're not the only one.  I wish my car had the vader seats.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ah, I didn't know that they were called the vader seats.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

They were standard on M3 coupes without the luxury package.


----------



## deadarmadillo (Feb 21, 2004)

I had the gray version of those seats in my E36 M3. They were OK, not great but fine, except for the fact that the leather was almost worn through on the seatback side bolsters within 25K miles. Getting in and out around the seat edges was a challenge. FWIW, I'm not small - a tad over 6' and around 200 lbs, so maybe that was a factor. Still, the grass isn't always greener - I like my ZHP seats much more.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

yes, they are much better. I think they only come in leather, though. If there was a leatherette version, I'd buy a set


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

KP said:


> yes, they are much better. I think they only come in leather, though. If there was a leatherette version, I'd buy a set


Cloth was a no-cost option.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Cloth was a no-cost option.


Yeah I know...but I still wish they made a leatherette version


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> Cloth was a no-cost option.


Only in 95. I wish I could have gotten cloth. Leather is such a  to keep from crakcing!! :tsk:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I like Vader seats (I don't think that's what they're officially called; just that the headrest piece looks like Darth Vader's helmet). They do weigh more than my cloth manual E46 SP seats, though. But they are a near drop-in swap on E46s for anyone so inclined.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I like Vader seats (I don't think that's what they're officially called; just that the headrest piece looks like Darth Vader's helmet). They do weigh more than my cloth manual E46 SP seats, though. But they are a near drop-in swap on E46s for anyone so inclined.


Hmmmmm.....that's an interesting idea :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Hmmmmm.....that's an interesting idea :eeps:


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=562768&postcount=1


----------



## ///M-Spec (Jun 3, 2004)

I had a '95 M3 with black leather Vaders. Personally, I think they are somewhat overrated. Sure, they look damn good, but the bolsters don't hold you very well during aggressive driving. Those 'wings' off the heat rest that look like they're supposed to hold your shoulders during corners? The angle is too shallow and your shoulders just slip right off them. During autocrosses, I ended up having to bolster my left foot against the dead pedal, otherwise I'd just end up sliding around too much.

Crappy lower back support. A trip longer than 4-5 hours usually ended up with my lower back aching --my wife had the same problem. Vaders are like the stilletto heels of BMW seats. They look hot, but aren't too comfortable and they have no support.

For me, the cloth/Alcantara sport seats in the ZHP is much better than the Vaders ever were. Only thing missing is lumbar.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

///M-Spec said:


> I had a '95 M3 with black leather Vaders. Personally, I think they are somewhat overrated. Sure, they look damn good, but the bolsters don't hold you very well during aggressive driving. Those 'wings' off the heat rest that look like they're supposed to hold your shoulders during corners? The angle is too shallow and your shoulders just slip right off them. During autocrosses, I ended up having to bolster my left foot against the dead pedal, otherwise I'd just end up sliding around too much.
> 
> Crappy lower back support. A trip longer than 4-5 hours usually ended up with my lower back aching --my wife had the same problem. Vaders are like the stilletto heels of BMW seats. They look hot, but aren't too comfortable and they have no support.
> 
> For me, the cloth/Alcantara sport seats in the ZHP is much better than the Vaders ever were. Only thing missing is lumbar.


Agree-I haven't sat in Vader seats, but I have sat in regular e36 seats. From what I've seen, BMW sport seats are pretty much the regular seats w/ bolsters and thigh extension-- so lower back and seat cushions generally feel about the same. I've found them to be unsupportive, and the bottom cushion makes my legs go numb after a few hours. The e46 is the same (but maybe little better). For the e46 seats, BMW did add a rudimentary "suspension" to the seat bottom (its basically just some webbing. The e36 seats are just foam on top of plastic/metal. BMW really needs to make some sort of adjustable lumbar support standard. As for the looks, I used to think Vaders looked cool, but now they look sort of dated and "busy". I prefer the cleaner look of the e46 seats. The bolsters on all of these seats aren't very useful if you're of small or medium build.


----------



## ///M-Spec (Jun 3, 2004)

robg said:


> For the e46 seats, BMW did add a rudimentary "suspension" to the seat bottom (its basically just some webbing. The e36 seats are just foam on top of plastic/metal.


That's intersting, I didn't know that. But it makes perfect sense now when I consider that I wasn't thrilled with ANY of my E36 seats but I like my E46 seats much more.

You know who makes really damn good OE seats? Honda/Acura. The seats in the S2000 and all the Type-S cars are some of the best I've ever put my butt in.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The E46M3's seats look like an uptodate version of those.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

///M-Spec said:


> That's intersting, I didn't know that. But it makes perfect sense now when I consider that I wasn't thrilled with ANY of my E36 seats but I like my E46 seats much more.
> 
> You know who makes really damn good OE seats? Honda/Acura.  The seats in the S2000 and all the Type-S cars are some of the best I've ever put my butt in.


I also like Audi's sport seats, and all e39/38 seats.

You can see the difference in these diagrams:

E46 (w/ webbing in the seat pan):
http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/showparts.d...20031100&btnr=52_2313&hg=52&fg=25&x=270&y=102

E36 (just a plastic seat pan):
http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/showparts.d...19980300&btnr=52_2210&hg=52&fg=25&x=187&y=120

I guess it does help, but I still think the e46 seats could stand lots of improvement.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Vaders look cool, but I agree with you guys, E46 seats are a little more comfortable. I love my E36 sport seats, and the E46 are even better. But either way BMW makes the best sport seats in the business.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Only in 95. I wish I could have gotten cloth. Leather is such a  to keep from crakcing!! :tsk:


Mine too. I'm thinking of having just the bolsters re-upholstered with black alcantara. I'll look into it, but I have a feeling it'll be too expensive.

I wonder if the Maddux bros have any input... :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

IMO the vaders aren't quite as soft as the E46 seats, which helps in the support department. If you want tighter-fitting seats, sit in my M6. If I gain 5 lbs, I won't fit in em anymore.


----------

